
Show HN: Smooth Snake Game - m0meni
https://www.aria.ai/snake.html
======
m0meni
This is an HTML5 canvas based snake game. The only difference between this and
any other snake game ever made is that the snake's movements on the grid are
interpolated so that it looks smooth. You can check out the source code
here[0].

It's the first game I've ever made and I think it's pretty overengineered, but
I hope you guys like it.

[0]:
[https://github.com/AriaFallah/aria.ai/tree/master/snake/src](https://github.com/AriaFallah/aria.ai/tree/master/snake/src)

